# Need help with Co2 system.



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm getting down to the last drops of excel and I'm going to make a co2 system. My question is guys, after I get this Regulator, what else do I need?

http

Or would I be better off with this semi regulator:

2nd Choice

Please any help will be greatly appreciated.

Hater


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have the doc foster's and smith and it is the bomb! not as fancy and probably overall not as nice as the aquariumplants.com but it works and works reliably.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Genin said:


> I have the doc foster's and smith and it is the bomb! not as fancy and probably overall not as nice as the aquariumplants.com but it works and works reliably.


Ok Genin but what else besides the regulator do I need?

I have 3 emperor filter but I'm switching them to xp3 because I don't want to lose co2 on my tank.

Hater


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hater....the dr foster and smith one will give you everything you need all at once. Its a decent regulator for the price. Personally, i i think the bubble counter included with it is a piece of junk, but the timer/needle valve/ glass diffuser are all ok.

I bought this setup a while ago and ended up selling it because i found a better and cheaper regulator(and accessories) on ebay.
Look around and you can find good deals.

Also, you dont want to stop dosing excell once you set this up....keep dosing it and you will see amazing results.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

You need a solenoid, a way to diffuse the CO2 into your water, by favorite way is putting a diffusor under a intake of a canister, or just run it right into the canister(both ways will diffuse 100% of your CO2 in most cases), a check valve to prevent water from running back into your solenoid, bubble counter, and a drop checker if you'd like. I run my milwaukee regulator on a PH controller so it turns off and on accordingly. If that went it one ear and through the other, heres a list of what you would need if you bought that one off of aquarium plants.

PH Controller(optional but again very handy, if you decide not to go this way you need to put your solenoid on a timer with your lights)
Check Valve
Diffusor!
CO2 Tank of course, and you'll be ready to rock.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hater the only other thing you will need is a CO2 tank and you are ready to roll.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Guys thanks for the responses but I have a few more questions.

Someone said not to stop using excel, I'm going to have excel just incase I run into algae problems but my question is, if I'm using Co2 why would I need excel?

Guys which one of the 2 regulators is better? I'm going with the better one cause the price difference is $10.

And if I need a solenoid, where can I find it?

Can I use my new xp3 canister filter to diffuse the co2 and if so, do I still need a solenoid?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. So to actually fully answer your question as to what you will need.

Aside from the regulator that has the bubble counter and needle valve built in. From the bubble counter you will want to have a *check valve* from the check valve you will want to go to your *method of diffusion. ie. Diffusor/Reactor*. And you will want *polyurathane tubing* to hook it all toghether. Not silecone. 
Also you will want a *heavy duty timer* or a *PH controler *to control the on/off function of the system to go along with your lights. 
What I do is take a 3 way outlet splitter and plug that into the timer for one half of my lights. that way it goes on and off along with the 1st bank of lights. 
The PH controler will adjust the co2 to maintain a certain PH. unless you have a very specific need to be held at a specific PH the timer method works just fine.

Oh and of course you will need a CO2 Tank

As for what system is better. it looks like the top one is the better regulator. 
However the DR F&S one is a whole kit with everything you need except the CO2 tank.
Both already have a silenoid built in. 
So over all you would need to still buy more stuff if you go with the top link. So its going to be a greater diff then just 10 bucks. more around 30-50 depending on how good of a shopper you are.

Once you start with pressurized CO2 there is no need for excel. except to help battle certain types of algae. You could supplement your co2 with excel. But the costs of that vs just turning up the rate on the CO2 system dosen't really make sense. CO2 is MUCH cheaper then excel.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok so I did a little ebay searching and this is what I found, tell me guys what you think.

This regulator looks good and cheap:

Co2 Regulator

It comes with everything except the diffuser. And for the diffuser, this is what I found:

Diffuser

Are this ok guys? I'll be saving about 20-30$ and all I would need after that is the co2 tank.

What do you guys think?

Hater


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Like I said above, I still think the Dr. Fosters is the way to go. It has everything you need except the CO2 tank. My kit came with a busted diffuser and they sent a new one the second I contacted them, you can trust them and the kit is quality, not flashy, but reliable.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Those will work man....



> Once you start with pressurized CO2 there is no need for excel. except to help battle certain types of algae. You could supplement your co2 with excel. But the costs of that vs just turning up the rate on the CO2 system dosen't really make sense. CO2 is MUCH cheaper then excel.


I dose excell even with pressurized despite its price. My KH is always fairly low and turing up the co2 drops my ph like a rock sometimes....i find its easier to drop in a capfull or two of excell every once in a while to maximize c02.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Either of those the DR F&S or the reg you seen on ebay are fine. they are basically the same quality. you will still need to buy more stuff tho since the Ebay one is just a regulator.


----------

